# DW735 Planer - Add the folding tables or not !?



## SgtSnafu (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

In the next month or so, I have a DeWalt DW735 planer that I am setting up (not yet used) and I am wanting to ask for opinions…

I am wondering if I should invest in some in/out feed (fold up tables, Item number DW7351) or use as is, or build some in/out feed tables.. What are your thoughts and why?

Thank you in advance for your time.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a 735 without tables. They are supposed to be very helpful in eliminating snipe, but I haven't pulled the trigger because I keep putting it off and prioritizing other things. I just apply a little bit of upwards pressure on infeed and a little bit of upwards pressure on outfeed. That gets rid of all of the infeed snipe and most of the outfeed snipe. The rest is easily removed by sanding or just cutting off the last 2". It hasn't bothered me to the point of purchasing the tables, but it's nice to know there's an option there if needed. Personally if I was going to spend an additional $50 on this planer it would be on a Wixey height gauge before the tables but that's just me.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I just purchased my 735 last month and have yet to get snipe just by catching the board off the bed. I will probably get the extension tables just because I have mine mounted on the Dewalt rolling planer cart (which is awesome, especially for $106 on Amazon)...so I wouldn't want to build my own outfeed system anyway.

And yes, the Wixey height gauge will be the first accessory I buy…it's said to be very "plug and play" with the Dewalt planers.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I added them to my planer and they do help reduce the snipe. As everyone else mentioned the digital height gauge is an awesome addition.

Lew


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

This is how I solved the extension table challenge. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/33320


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I got the extensions when I bought my 735 because I knew that some kind of infeed/outfeed support would be needed. It took a bit of "tweaking" to get a slight tilt on them, but it was well worth the $50 IMHO.

For really long boards, I use roller stands which work just fine.


----------



## MVGraz (Jan 11, 2009)

I have the 735 extensions as well and they did add some stability on the in/out feed process. BUT, I can not keep the exension beds screwed to the planer for any period of time. The vibration from the planer, which I don't think is bad, causes the nuts to become unscrewed where they attach to the planer. It is a serious pain because I have the planer bolted down on a mobile stand and have to unbolt the planer to get underneath to reach the bolts for the extension beds. I have tried numerous types of lock washers, and even tried new hardware….no relief. Very frustrating because use of the beds only lasts for about 30 minutes before the bolts come undone and next thing I know the extension bed is hanging down and I am on my knees looking for all the parts.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I have the extension tables too…I would put them on, or you could build your own. I think they help a lot with long stock.


----------



## SgtSnafu (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the input, I believe I will invest in a set of the fold up extensions. I don't need to get a Wixey gauge as I already have one, I got it well before I got the planer!!..;-)

Joe - I like your table setup, and had considered doing something like that for the planer I had at the time (a Delta), but space is a premium in my small shop… When time allows my plans are to put the planer on a rolling flip-top cabinet…

Thanks again everyone for the input…


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I bought the 735 without the tables and was having bad snipe so I bought the tables, and… I'm still having snipe. The tables helped a little bit but didn't completely eliminate the problem.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Rob…you might try raising the outer ends of the table just a hair and see if that will eliminate the snipe. I had mine perfectly level with the planer bed and I got a little snipe, but once I raised the ends just a little bit, it just about totally eliminated it.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

I have the 735. Get the tables.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

The planer table is small without the extension wings. Either get the extension wings or build a table like Joe did. Joe that is a beautiful table, I am jealous.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I built a table similar to Joe's. Extensions fold up and it sits against the wall when not in use. I can't imagine that you have a table that will take up less space and is more portable. Unless you are a strong, young guy, moving the 735 is more than most can handle.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/25604

Lee


----------



## NeophyteGrant (Jan 2, 2017)

Thread revival, but I'm in the same boat. I was set to build my own (the melamine with cleats), but noticed that my melamine was not as flat and true as would be liked. Any thoughts on how flat the infeed/outfeed tables should be?


----------

